# Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

Several people have pm'd me wanting to see install pix...here ya go, and yes I am using the steering wheel to control volume and mute more controls to come.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

hi Mike, what about the ventilator noise ?
I tried an AVIC-S1 in a Touran and even with the TDI, the Avic noise was huge (I asked my friend to cut it off, absolutely dreadfull).
Maybe they managed to avoid it in the 2nd version (like the new coolers for the Dual Core Intel Processors).


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

Excellent!! thank you for the photo... please post moe with a wider view of the cockpit...
Also, did you originally have an aluminum faceplate with the stereo or was it how you have now with the grey plastic. 
BTW, when you say youhave steering wheel controls, do you mean the stock VW or the accessory form Pioneer?
Thanks...


_Modified by archiea at 8:53 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

Heres some pics of an EOS that we at Autobarn Motorsport did in conjunction with the guys in the mobile electronics division of ABT electronics using a bunch of the new Pioneer gear


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
Also, did you originally have an aluminum faceplate with the stereo or was it how you have now with the grey plastic. 


I prefer the black filler instead of the grey and I think the brushed aluminum is a must to tie everything together, otherwise it screams aftermarket.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I prefer the black filler instead of the grey and I think the brushed aluminum is a must to tie everything together, otherwise it screams aftermarket.

I think the lower oneis the new D3 model.. for 1K.... Tempting....


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

I am using the stock VW controls. See http://peripheralelectronics.c...earch=
Here's a wider pic. I originally had the stock aluminum trim but I felt that the black bezel kit looked too aftermarket and I decided to match the brush metal and paint the whole thing. I can't hear any ventellator noise over the pounding speakers with the top down







but seriously, it's hardly noticable over the road noise.









_Modified by mikemaan at 7:25 AM 4-14-2007_


_Modified by mikemaan at 7:30 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

btw, where did you put the gps antennae?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I want freakin' answers or i kill the monkey!!!


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*

I changed my mind about the portable unit







. Must have this now







Tell all about how you acomplished this. Is that some sort of readily available mounting kit or is is all custom?


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (familydub)*

Nice install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can the AVIC-Z2 replace the indash Dynaudio unit whilst still using the Dynaudio speakers?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (de7158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *de7158* »_Nice install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can the AVIC-Z2 replace the indash Dynaudio unit whilst still using the Dynaudio speakers? 

I'm not sure about whilst using the Dynaudio speakers, but perhaps while using the Dynaudio speakers!


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I want freakin' answers or i kill the monkey!!!

X2
mikemaan, 
Post up sir.


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_Several people have pm'd me wanting to see install pix...here ya go, and yes I am using the steering wheel to control volume and mute more controls to come. 









Is that an off the shelf mounting kit or a cusom job?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

the monkey is dead... and it wasn't quick!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

Very nice installation Mike, thanks for posting the picture.
How is it that you are able to use the VW supplied buttons on the steering wheel? Has Pioneer (the manufacturer of your radio / display unit) done some research and provided connections to the CAN or LIN data bus, and the ability to configure the radio unit so that it knows it is connected to a Volkswagen product, and then listens out for the data packets sent whenever a steering wheel button has been pressed?
Michael


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (PanEuropean)*

I think this may be how he accomplished the steering wheel controls.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-4...SWIPS


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (familydub)*

Ah - thanks for that information. Interesting looking little goodie.
Michael


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

I wasn't 100% satisfied with the installation, so the car is in the shop this week for s'more cosmetic (compare upper left corner with upper right corner) and steering wheel controls work. I'll report later with stories and more pix!


_Modified by mikemaan at 10:18 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_the monkey is dead... and it wasn't quick!

Art,
BTW the install was done in your backyard at Al n Ed's!
-Mike


_Modified by mikemaan at 10:14 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_btw, where did you put the gps antennae?

OK OK OK answers...
Sorry been busy in my non-virtual life...








GPS antenna and XM antenna work well under trunk lid where the factory installs them.


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (de7158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *de7158* »_Nice install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can the AVIC-Z2 replace the indash Dynaudio unit whilst still using the Dynaudio speakers? 

OK OK OK answers...
Sorry been busy in my non-virtual life...








YES!! Absolutely!! I am using the stock Dynaudio amps and speakers. Sounds amazing!!! The stock stereo was only being used as a pre-amp. Also, the head unit was made by Panasonic, not Dynaudio.



_Modified by mikemaan at 10:16 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Very nice installation Mike, thanks for posting the picture.
How is it that you are able to use the VW supplied buttons on the steering wheel? Has Pioneer (the manufacturer of your radio / display unit) done some research and provided connections to the CAN or LIN data bus, and the ability to configure the radio unit so that it knows it is connected to a Volkswagen product, and then listens out for the data packets sent whenever a steering wheel button has been pressed?
Michael

Using 3rd party "SWI-CAN" adapter by PAC. http://www.pac-audio.com/produ...rface This week I am working on getting the select up/down buttons going. Volume and Mute work like a charm!


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

Gee Mike that is one sharp install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats and thanks for the reply.
Makes you wonder why VW couldn't get a bit closer to the mark with their factory GPS.
Peter


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the info, Mike. I;m,, not giving the monkey mouth-to-mouth, though...
I was on the fence regarding getting the pioneers D3/Z2 or the new kenwood DNX7100. Supposedly the kennwood uses the Garmin navigator.. and I heard by even pioneer users that its a better navigator. 
now that you have had shte Z2 installed and are using it, how is the navigation system?
thanks... i'm getting a fresh monkey for your reply....


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I was on the fence regarding getting the pioneers D3/Z2 or the new kenwood DNX7100. Supposedly the kennwood uses the Garmin navigator.. and I heard by even pioneer users that its a better navigator. 
...
thanks... i'm getting a fresh monkey for your reply....

Cought the AVIC-Z1 in the new Crutchfield. Looks like it will do pretty much anything people have suggested here with the exception of using the steering wheel buttons. NAV with full US Mapset on board, harddrive, bluetooth handsfree and A2DP, IPod input with track display, sat radio, it even remembers the routes and roads you normally use. $2299 though. 
How is this different from the Z2?
I didn't quite get the concept of the Kenwood. Something about using components that can be added on later?
And what's with the monkey?


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_
Using 3rd party "SWI-CAN" adapter by PAC. http://www.pac-audio.com/produ...rface This week I am working on getting the select up/down buttons going. Volume and Mute work like a charm!

I can only get volume up down and mute on my 2005 MkV GTI (South Africa manufacture) with the PAC-CAN. How are you solving it?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Installation of Pioneer AVIC-Z2 (mikemaan)*

i would consider painting the surround black!
present coulour looks retro fitted imho


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Noise (bougy)*

What's the noise situation and is it really not drowned out by the TDI?

_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_hi Mike, what about the ventilator noise ?
I tried an AVIC-S1 in a Touran and even with the TDI, the Avic noise was huge (I asked my friend to cut it off, absolutely dreadfull).
Maybe they managed to avoid it in the 2nd version (like the new coolers for the Dual Core Intel Processors).


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

How much was the instalation for the EOS?


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_i would consider painting the surround black!
present coulour looks retro fitted imho

I had them redo the bezel it looks much better now. Pictures to come.



_Modified by mikemaan at 11:00 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_How much was the instalation for the EOS?

~$1,000 I worked it into my car loan







Compared to the stock install, it was worth every penney. I bought the AVIC locally on EBAY for $1,610.


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_thanks for the info, Mike. I;m,, not giving the monkey mouth-to-mouth, though...
I was on the fence regarding getting the pioneers D3/Z2 or the new kenwood DNX7100. Supposedly the kennwood uses the Garmin navigator.. and I heard by even pioneer users that its a better navigator. 
now that you have had shte Z2 installed and are using it, how is the navigation system?
thanks... i'm getting a fresh monkey for your reply....

I love it! I had the AVIC-N3 before and this is much faster. I am really familar with the interface and I have never used the GARMIN. The best part is how it interacts with XM traffic and recommends new routes around traffic.


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Noise (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_What's the noise situation and is it really not drowned out by the TDI?

I cannot hear the ventellator noise over the idle engine purr.


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Noise (mikemaan)*

On this second try we were able to get the selection buttons on the steering wheel to switch stations and change tracks, but the trip odometer display was changing as well.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_
~$1,000 I worked it into my car loan








Compared to the stock install, it was worth every penney. I bought the AVIC locally on EBAY for $1,610.

Thanks for the info, Mikeman....
BTW, I was getting an estimate from the dealer regarding the installation of the avic D3 (its about a grand for the unit) plus bluetooth, ipod cab le, XM TRAFFIC RADIO and a rear camera. total purchased and installed is like $2985. best buy starts like at $1870 but thats not factoring some of the extra doodads like cables and harness and the like. roughtly I think a circuit city/bestbuy purchase and install would be like $2200. A premium audio place would be like $2500. What do you think? 
thanks again for sharing...


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
Thanks for the info, Mikeman....
BTW, I was getting an estimate from the dealer regarding the installation of the avic D3 (its about a grand for the unit) plus bluetooth, ipod cab le, XM TRAFFIC RADIO and a rear camera. total purchased and installed is like $2985. best buy starts like at $1870 but thats not factoring some of the extra doodads like cables and harness and the like. roughtly I think a circuit city/bestbuy purchase and install would be like $2200. A premium audio place would be like $2500. What do you think? 
thanks again for sharing... 

I brought my Eos into both Best Buy and Circuit City and told them what I wanted done and they took one look at the new car and said no way, that is over our heads. 
Al and Eds were the only ones locally who said "no problem." I paid $1,500 for the installation which included XM Nav, the custom bezel, the cam, the ipod, the bluetooth, and the steering wheel buttons. 
The guy I purchased the AVIC Z2 from for $1610 is now selling it on Ebay for $1568!! He's a great guy and is located right here in Canoga Park. You can pick it up to save on shipping. Check out http://stores.ebay.com/meong-luxury-audio.
They told me that they should have charged me more after all the work they had to do, but I'm hoping that now that they know how to do it they can give you a deal too.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

crap!!! So it pretty much does cost about $1500 to install the whole thing!?!?!!? 
so I assume the components cost near $2000 themsleves....
For the avic - d3 its about a grand and then its $30 for the ipod cable, $200 for the xm nav traffic, $180 for the bluetooth and about $300 for the camera, and the installation seems like its just over $1300 what I was quoted. so you think $1300 is about right for the above components? 
What made the Best buy folks back down? was it where you wanted the antennna mounted??
lemmie know...


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

Pix of revised installation. Niiiiiice!


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_crap!!! So it pretty much does cost about $1500 to install the whole thing!?!?!!? 
so I assume the components cost near $2000 themsleves....
For the avic - d3 its about a grand and then its $30 for the ipod cable, $200 for the xm nav traffic, $180 for the bluetooth and about $300 for the camera, and the installation seems like its just over $1300 what I was quoted. so you think $1300 is about right for the above components? 
What made the Best buy folks back down? was it where you wanted the antennna mounted??
lemmie know...


Those numbers seem a little high, but what I was trying to show you was that you could get the Z2 for about the same price as the d3 if you buy from the right places. I got the z2 with everything for just over $3,000 installed. 
Best buy was especially intimidated by putting the antenna in the trunk plus getting the steering wheel buttons to work, and the fact that they have never worked on an Eos.


_Modified by mikemaan at 12:29 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikemaan)*

Ty for the pics and reply Mikeman...
I'm going to stare at your bezel until it looks normal to me. I think I got too used ot the black border around the stock EOS stereo. Would you consider a think pinstripe horizontal line between the screen and the seat heater controls, that is as wide as the screen? ;D it would make for a nice graphic. 
yeah, the $1610 for the Z2 is a great price. however its $600 more than the D3. beyond the price difference, there were a few preference for the D3 that I had:
1) real knob!! Being that I have no steering wheel controls on the EOS, I reallyneeded the ability to reach over and easily adjust the volume and track selections. 
2) fewer mechanical parts: no adjustable screens nor hard drive was, for me, a plus. I prefer the simplicity.
3) superior Ipod controls. I really liked the implimentation on the D3, as the iPod would be centric on the use of the stereo.  this aids greatly on the D3's main shortcoming of needing the DVD in the drive to navigate (beyond just following the same route). 
4) Personal Aesthetics: i like the customizable display of the D3, I also like the simpler menus on the D3.
Those preference as well as the cheaper price was the deciding factor. However, the Z2 was on the shortlist for a long time. its a fine unit worth every penny even at its full 2K price given its breadth of navigation options, amenities and convenience of having an HD. 
Now if we can only take the shine out of the Pioneer bezel!! ;D


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

One more question: do any of you guys know how the illumination toggle ws wired in the D3 into a volkswagen so that it switches to nightmode when the headlights are on?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS...*

Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS...
Hey gang...
I got the D3 installed in a VW eos and it seems that the nightime display on the map doesn't work.
thre is a menu item that selects the maps display from daytime and nightime.. that doesn't seem to work either. its eternally daytime!!
This may be related: I noticed at night that when I stop the car, put it in park, and engage the emergency brakes, that the settings menu is limited. Its not until I turn of the headlights that all of the items under settings are avaiable.. I thought the parking brake and having the car in park was enough!!!
On an unrelated issue, I notice that if my iPod suffle (newer model) falls asleep on its own, the head unit can;t wake it. I have to openthe glove compartment box, play with the menu dial to wake it and then it works....
Any suggestions? thanks!!


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS... (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
This may be related: I noticed at night that when I stop the car, put it in park, and engage the emergency brakes, that the settings menu is limited. Its not until I turn of the headlights that all of the items under settings are avaiable.. I thought the parking brake and having the car in park was enough!!!


Wow, that is some strange behavior! On my Eos, all I have to do is come to a complete stop and I get full access to the settings menu (as far as I can tell). If I'm moving at all, I get a message telling me I can't until I stop, but I do not have to put on the parking brake or have the car in park.
Anyone else's MFD settings menu act differently than described above?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS... (LuckyInChicago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyInChicago* »_
Wow, that is some strange behavior! On my Eos, all I have to do is come to a complete stop and I get full access to the settings menu (as far as I can tell). If I'm moving at all, I get a message telling me I can't until I stop, but I do not have to put on the parking brake or have the car in park.
Anyone else's MFD settings menu act differently than described above?

Oh, let me correct, its not the MFD menu, but the settings menu on the D3.. sorry for the confusion and the emotional trauma caused thereafter, along with the subequent therapy bills, spousal fighting, separation, then divorce.. which required later therapy for the kids, and then the antidepressant medical bill because the HMO decided to drop mental health in 2006, which later caused the requirement to get grey market antidepressants, which caused an addiction, then "hitting rock bottom" and then the eventual incarceration, which led to the shower and then subsequent 'shower scene" and then the lack of interest in further conjugal visits from post spouce lover which then lead to a "dependance' on prison life, which later sabatoged the parole hearing, leading to further decent into the life in "the big house" which later turned into a profitless book deal, some snippet in the news and then the eventual end was met at the business end of a shank. 
....oh the humanity!!! I should really proof read my posts in thbe future!!!


----------

